# My Seiko Can Of Tuna!



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I just that that I'd share a couple of pix of my newest acquisition... It's a 1989 'SQ' Dialed Seiko Prospex 1000M Titanium Quartz Professional Diver with a 7 Jewel Quartz 7C46 Movt.
































I got it for what I consider to be a very good price [if you knew how much you'd just














] I'm very pleased with it. I won't say that it's pristine, because it's obviously been used as a working watch but it's aged quite well...
















Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great for the money Jolie..









I must start planning to get one for myself one day......


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello Jason.

Well it is worth the money that Joli. paid for it...







Although personally I think it's too big for her...








And perhaps it'd look better on me...







But when I told her my opinion she told me to *!?*%' @** Off!!!!
















All I can say is that in the last few months she has acquired 2 watches that are considered by me to be 'grail' watches...







Anyone who thinks that the luck [she calls it something else!] of the Irish is a myth hasn't met her!!!























Mike

She was emailed this to remind me to do something this morning!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that - very nice indeed, tho' I suspect I'd find it too big for me.

I've just traded my Laco for a not too common (limited edition & no longer made) titanium Jap watch - more details and pictures when it arrives (tomorrow hopefully)


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

If it was Steel I'd not be able to wear it due to the weight but since its Titanium I'm not having any problems wearing it... Size is not a problem although the odd door frame has taken a knock or two today... Although perhaps I maybe need to get a Rhino strap without the additional bit that goes underneath out of the strap box to reduce the profile a bit! Lume is not too bad either... I was wondering about the Lume used since 7002 divers of the same time-period had really bad lume... Lots of comments on this watch as well...





















Mind you I'm in the office today so no need for a jacket to obscure my watch... I'm working on a tight schedule today so lots of clock watching... I should have worn my G-shock with all it's alarms etc. today... but I wanted to wear this one so just for once a bit of logic wasn't used!!!!!!!!







Form overcame function today...

Although a good feature is that my team can see the time just by looking at my wrist so today I'm a walking reminder of the time which is drawing closer to the deadline....

I'll look forward to seeing your newest watch Paul.









Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Joli - I should have time on saturday to take & post some pics of it (if I can prise it off my wrist long enough







). I'm looking forward to it very much as I can't remember the last time I saw one for sale and never really thought I'd et the chance to own one. I've gone back 20 pages (very sad I know!) on the Seiko & Citizen Trading Forum and have yet to find another for sale


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

That sounds like it will be a very cool







watch...









Are we going to see a Diver or a Dress watch...??

I'd say it'll be a Diver Format!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I recon its a 40th Aniversary


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Definitely a diver & no it's not a 40th anniversary (in fact it's not a Seiko - it does commemorate something though)









This is fun - guess again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mission Antartica?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Joli











jasonm said:


> Mission Antartica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Curses you've just spolit my game









A blue dialled (it'll keep my Alba company) Mission Antarctica is what I have traded the Laco for - I'm looking forward to the postie arriving tomorrow









Wonder if I should take a sickie if he doesn't arrive before I have to go to work


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great trade Paul









I can feel your Friday migraine from here


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Think I might have a few pints tonight just to help that migraine along


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Enjoy the Fish







Joli



pauluspaolo said:


> Think I might have a few pints tonight just to help that migraine along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah now that is a very nice 600M Tuna...























Joli.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice find Katt. The beauty about a used watch is you are not afraid to use it yourself.

Now you will have to find a nice pair of Titanium gold earrings!


----------

